#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Чогьял Намкай Норбу, Наставления по Дзогчен в открытой веб-трансляции из Италии

## Lhundrup Rangdrol

*Чогьял Намкай Норбу*, Наставления по Дзогчен в открытой веб-трансляции из Италии

*Учение и практика Будды Шакьямуни Молитва 21 проявлению Тары.

с 5 по 11 Октября 2007 года.*
Расписание предстоящей трансляции и возможности подключения к прослушиванию можно узнать на сайтах: www.kunphenling.ru и merigar-east.dzogchen.ru. 

Чогьял Намкай Норбу, один из величайших представителей тибетской культуры, родился в провинции Дерге в Восточном Тибете, и в раннем
возрасте был признан перерождением великого Учителя традиции Дзогчен.
С 1964 по 1994 годы он работал профессором в Институте востоковедения в Неаполе (Италия), и в 70-ых годах начал передавать учения Дзогчен.
В 1981 году он создал Культурную ассоциацию "Дзогчен-община", которая насчитывает тысячи членов во всем мире.
Он написал и издал свыше 80 работ, в частности книги по Учению, истории, сборники поэзии, работы по тибетской культуре и т.д.
В настоящее время он путешествует и дает учения в Европе, Латинской Америке, Австралии и США.

*ДЗОГЧЕН.* Дзогчен или учение Великого Совершенства считается самым высоким и прямым путем духовного продвижения.
Оно позволяет человеку обнаружить его собственное истинное состояние. С самых истоков учение Дзогчен практиковали в Тибете люди,
принадлежавшие ко всем религиозным традициям. Сегодня оно распространилось во всем мире, центры Культурной
ассоциации "Дзогчен-община" находятся в более чем 41 стране.

----------

